# Punch cigars...meh?



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Not a lot of talk around here about Punch. Just had a Grand Cru. It was okay, but nothing really popped for me. Is anyone a fan of their blends? Any "can't-miss" recommendations?

They have a "manly-themed" website, which seems to be pure marketing silliness. My $.02, anyway...

PUNCH CIGARS


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I just went back through my tasting notes on some Punches, and it looks like for the most part I agree with you: alright cigars, but nothing special. My exception appears to be the Rothschild Maduro, of which I wrote highly. I think the main issue with most is that they are Honduran cigars, and the profile that accompanies this origin is not the favorite (if I may make an assumption) of many cigar smokers.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

just had a Punch Uppercut with some age on it while outside detailing the car...and the first thing that came to mind ...was MEH.


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

I've had the Rare Corojo a few times and I found it fairly enjoyable.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Laynard said:


> I just went back through my tasting notes on some Punches, and it looks like for the most part I agree with you: alright cigars, but *nothing special*. My exception appears to be the *Rothschild Maduro, of which I wrote highly.* I think the main issue with most is that they are Honduran cigars, and the profile that accompanies this origin is not the favorite (if I may make an assumption) of many cigar smokers.


+1

The website is pretty cool if you cook though!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I enjoy the Rare Corojo.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

I picked up a Punch CB Jackson at my local shop - wasn't too bad for the price - good every day type of stick. The only issue is I can find NOTHING about them anywhere - so honestly don't know what the heck it even is!


----------



## Puckfreak (Jan 12, 2015)

I have found the the Rare Corojo is the most flavorful Punch has to offer. I also enjoy the Bareknuckles, the Rare Corojo Rothschild is one of my favorites. I believe they are a bit overpriced, but I dont have them everyday.


----------



## dhodge (Mar 17, 2015)

I like em for a cigar that I give my non cigar smoking buddies I particularly am not a fan but on occasion Ill have one and meh just no wow factor


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

they sell Punch cigars at the Circle K down the street. That's the first and really last red flag for me.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I enjoy them, but I seldom buy them because I find them to be seriously overpriced for what they are. There are a lot of cigars that I like better that are much more affordable.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Some people like them while some don't but what strikes me as odd is why some will bash cigars that have had a rich history? It's simple...if you don't like a cigar don't buy it as it's that simple. What is the purpose of posting about a certain cigar and telling everyone how much you don't like it.....there are a ton of cigars that don't meet my approval but I'm not going to take a hobby and talk negative about it just because I feel the need to be heard.....that's what reviews are for as to let others know what YOU found and let others read what you said. This hobby takes on enough bad press without us adding to it.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd completely disagree with the idea that people should only review stuff they like. Should movie critics and restaurant reviewers only write about the ones they enjoy? I bet businesses would love that but the idea seems disingenuous and outrageous to me. 

Honesty and full disclosure are always the best policies IMHO. So here's what I think about the 3 Punches I've tried. 

Punch Bareknuckle : Absolutely horrendous. Terrible construction and honestly one of the worst smokes I've ever experienced. 

Punch Rothschild : Ok smoke, a bit dry and woody for me but I'd smoke again. 

Punch Cafe Royale in Glass Tubo : Outstanding. Best construction and burn of any cigar I've ever tried and amazing flavor balance. (This is not a coffee infused cigar despite the somewhat confusing name)

EDIT: Shouldn't this thread be in another subforum?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with Biz...just because one likes or dislikes a cigar doesn't mean you shouldn't review it...I get a ton of info from either type of review and I look for reviews that tell me about the attributes....complexity, particular kinds of tastes such as cedar, leather, spices, coffee...when I see these terms in a review I tend to be more interested. I know some have their own favorite type of tobacco tastes but sometimes even a negative review can give you more info than you think...the construction, the burn rate, tastes etc.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I bought a box on sale at CI as a go-to smoke on, say, my commute home from work. They aren't what I'd consider an awesome smoke, and honestly I'm getting a bit bored with them, but they're great for making a Monday commute not as brutal.


----------

